# Advice needed: caramel melts in fridge



## olga rogacheva (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi there,

My pastry chefs make cakes decorations out of the caramel they cook themselves. However, we found that it melts left in fridge overnight. The chefs can't find a solution. Could you please recommend some stabiliser or any alternative way of making caramel so it would not melt? Thank you!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Olga,

Not sure what to tell you here. The sugar in the caramel will melt in the fridge. Can you not keep them un refrigerated in an air tight container until use?


----------



## olga rogacheva (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi Panini,

We do exactly that overnight. But it melts too fast in a display fridge during the day as well. Is there not a single way to prevent it especially if it's a commonly known problem?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Well melting is really not a problem, it's just what they do. Can you not find a substitute garnish? Choco? I mean we can get into the who chemical process of cooking the sugar and temps, but when it's all said and done they will melt. Sorry. It's really the humidity you are fighting.


----------

